# Maaswasserkraftwerk aufgrund von Fischschäden stillgelegt



## rheinfischer70 (10. Dezember 2021)

Hier mal etwas, was unter dem Radar verschwindet und wie ich finde, doch beachtenswert ist. In den Niederlanden wird gegen den Widerstand des Kraftwerkbetreibers Vattenfall ein Wasserkraftwerk aufgrund großer Fischverluste abgeschaltet.









						Niederlande: Wasserkraftwerk Lith wird stillgelegt - BLINKER
					

Am Wasserkraftwerk Lith in den Niederlanden sterben jährlich tausende Aale auf der Wanderung. Das Kraftwerk wird deshalb zum Jahresende stillgelegt.




					www.blinker.de
				




Warum das bei diversen deutschen Fischhäckselmaschinen nicht gemacht wird, ist mir schleierhaft. Denke da an die Main, Neckar, Lahn und Moselkraftwerke.

Diese Mörderkraftwerke wären für PETA doch viel geeigneter, dem Tierwohl genüge zu tun. Anstatt dessen machen die ein Riesenbohei um einzelne Angler oder ob ein Köderfisch noch eine letzte Zuckung von sich gibt, während am Kraftwerk tausende Fische lebendig geschreddert werden oder Teilamputationen und/oder schwerste innere Verletzungen erfahren.


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Dezember 2021)

Hierzulande derzeit undenkbar, weil ist ja "grüner Strom", der dort auch nur temporär abgeschaltet wird.
Holländer sind klasse!

Jürgen


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Dezember 2021)

Ein Anfang, der hoffentlich Schule macht.


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Dezember 2021)

Sterberaten von 11,5 Prozent hielt der Energieriese für annehmbar. Die Anlage bräuchte also nicht heruntergefahren werden, so Vattenfall.
Das sind aber nur die, die direkt sterben, alle Aale, die 1 Km abwärts an den schweren Verletzungen verrecken , sind da nicht mitgezählt.


----------



## u-see fischer (10. Dezember 2021)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Warum das bei diversen deutschen Fischhäckselmaschinen nicht gemacht wird, ist mir schleierhaft. Denke da an die Main, Neckar, Lahn und Moselkraftwerke.
> 
> Diese Mörderkraftwerke wären für PETA doch viel geeigneter, dem Tierwohl genüge zu tun.


Das Ziel von P€ta ist ja nicht der Tierschutz, die lassen ja selber massenhaft Katzen und Hunde in den USA aus ihren Tierheime töten, denen geht es um Tierrechte. Im weitesten Sinne sollen Tiere mit Menschen min. gleichberechtigt sein.

Leider sind wohl für alle Tierschutzorganisationen hier in Deutschland Fische einfach unsichtbar. Was man sowieso nicht sehen kann, braucht man daher auch nicht medienwirksam zu schützen.
Das ist in den Niederlande, wohl auch durch eine starke Anglerlobby, ganz anders.


----------



## tibulski (14. Dezember 2021)

Hallo,



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Das ist in den Niederlande, wohl auch durch eine starke Anglerlobby, ganz anders.



Der niederländische Verband ist weit größer als unserer und Angeln hat in den Niederlanden einen anderen Stellenwert, aber das die Lobby da mehr macht, sehe ich nicht unbedingt.

Wir haben als DAFV gegen den Harlingvliet (also die riesige Sperre an der Mündnung des Rheins in die Nordsee) im nierländischen Parlament letztes Jahr eine Petition eingereicht: https://dafv.de/referate/aktuelles/item/349-dafv-reicht-petition-im-hollaendischen-parlament-ein Das kam sogar abens in der "Niederländischen Tagesschau".

Da zu haben wir als DAFV am Freitag genau zu diesem Thema erneut Beschwerde gegen die Bundesrepublik Deutschland bei der EU eingelegt und einen öffentlichen Brief an den EU Vizepräsident Frans Timmermanns verschickt: https://dafv.de/projekte/europaarbe...ef-an-den-eu-vizepraesident-frans-timmermanns

Wir haben in Deutschland auch eine ganz andere (wie ich persönlich mutmaße, korrupte) Wasserkraftlobby, gegen die wir uns erwehren müssen. Zur Zeit gibt es in Deutschland ca. 7800 Wasserkraftwerke und damit lässt sich über die garantierten Einspeisevergütungen auf Grundlage des EEG verdammt viel Geld verdienen. Wobei all diese Kraftwerke zusammen nur 0,5% zur Bruttostromerzeugung in Deutschland beitragen. Es ist für unsere Flüsse ein Albtraum, ohne das diese Form der Energiegewinnung einen nennenswerten Beitrag zur ökologischen Energiewende leistet.

Wir hoffen das da mit dem Regierungswechsel die Karten neu gemischt werden. Grüne hin oder her - ihrem hohen Anspruch von Biodiversität, sauberen Gewässeren und politischer Transparenz können sie ja jetzt mal endlich Taten folgen lassen. Wir bleiben gespannt und dran ...

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Astacus74 (14. Dezember 2021)

u-see fischer schrieb:


> Leider sind wohl für alle Tierschutzorganisationen hier in Deutschland Fische einfach unsichtbar. Was man sowieso nicht sehen kann, braucht man daher auch nicht medienwirksam zu schützen.


Mein Reden unter Wasser der Tierschutz auf was man nicht sieht braucht auch nicht geschützt werden da sind alle Naturschutzorganisationen 
gleich  P... mal außen vor die wollen alles abschaffen was irgendwie mit Tieren zu tun hat


tibulski schrieb:


> Wir hoffen das da mit dem Regierungswechsel die Karten neu gemischt werden. Grüne hin oder her - ihrem hohen Anspruch von Biodiversität, sauberen Gewässeren und politischer Transparenz können sie ja jetzt mal endlich Taten folgen lassen. Wir bleiben gespannt und dran ...


Welch frommer Wunsch zwei Parteien haben nicht wirklich was gerissen und nu wollen drei Parteien was schaffen.... in vier Jahren sprechen wir uns 
wieder



Gruß Frank


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. Dezember 2021)

tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 von mir gibt es ein ausdrückliches Lob, ich finde es sehr gut, dass ihr mittlerweile auch mal klare Kante zeigt.
Macht weiter so


----------



## tibulski (16. Dezember 2021)

Hallo Frank,



Astacus74 schrieb:


> Welch frommer Wunsch zwei Parteien haben nicht wirklich was gerissen und nu wollen drei Parteien was schaffen.... in vier Jahren sprechen wir uns
> wieder



Wir müssen mit den jeweiligen Regierungspatrteien arbeiten, was bleibt uns übrig.

Eine Allianz aus Wissenschaftlern hat kürzlich auch noch mal appliert , das es so nicht weitergehen kann:









						„Energiewende nicht auf Kosten der aquatischen Biodiversität“ – Dringende Empfehlung von 65 Fachwissenschaftler*innen an die Bundespolitik - Deutscher Angelfischerverband e.V.
					

65 Fachwissenschaftler*innen aus 30 wissenschaftlichen Institutionen appelieren an die Bundespolitik und empfehlen dringend eine Beendigung der staatl...




					dafv.de
				




Das legen wir der neuen Regierung alles auf den Tisch. Man muss den Druck auf allen Ebenen erhöhen und immer wieder auf die Misstsände hinweisen ...

LG,

  Olaf


----------

